

Show HN: Throwaway checklists with Checkadoo - harel
http://checkadoo.com

======
harel
I've created this tool for myself as a way to create throw away shopping lists
in check-list format. It's like pastebin for checklists. After a few years of
being the only user, I've decided to try to share this with the world.

